# Pork Sushi Rolls (aka: mini fatty)



## westby (Apr 20, 2015)

Made up some "pork sushi" rolls yesterday along with some ribs.  Basically a mini fatty, but they looked great and tasted just as good as they looked.













20150419_162943.jpg



__ westby
__ Apr 20, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks Tasty! Nice little appetizers!


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 20, 2015)

Those look great.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 21, 2015)

WB, They look awesome !


----------

